
Clothes become microfibre pollution in the sea - jrepinc
https://phys.org/news/2020-02-microfibre-pollution-sea.html
======
ksaj
Interestingly, sometimes our solutions end up being part of the problem. I've
read that reusable teabags, which are cloth-like and require simple rinsing to
clean, also shed microfibres. But when you add napkins and just about
everything else into the mix, one begins to realize that just about everything
you do is polluting the environment with micro fibres and beads nowadays.

Eventually we have to look into making things out of natural ingredients
again.

